#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2016-01-21
<_Sponge> Is this for thwelcoming talk at the UbuCon ?
<_Sponge> As in here ->    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n_19pQ8yL0
<_Sponge> Someone needs to change the title ,, who's the Admin ?
<_Sponge> one minute to go ..
<_Sponge> late with video .
<_Sponge> six minutes late.
<_Sponge> never happened :(
